# Competitive Trail....



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Good on you! have a go!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!  I can't wait to start! And if we do well in the Trail, I'm also gonna try Endurance riding later on


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I would do lots of hill work and training with your horse. Lots of sacking out so she's used to everything you might encounter. I think the rules depend on state/individual competition. hmm I'll try and find a website. I used to be obsessed with endurance and such so if you want training tips and such then you can ask me!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Raini! I would love to hear any and all things that you know!  Gypsy is a 10yr old trail horse and is very calm, I don't think many things spook her (knock on wood)  When it warms up, I'll pull out the tarp and this large board I use to mimic bridge sounds.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I did lots of CTR rides in Region III
It's lots of fun, You will learn a lot and have fun.

Ride in the Novice class at first.
tell others you are new and most ride managers will assign you a mentor to help and answer questions.

Your horse should be in shape to cover 20-25 miles in 8 hours.
You don't have to ride him every day. But a good 15-20 mile on saturday and something shorter mid week will help get him in shape. 

Make sure you can lounge your horse in a circle, right and left
You will need to present him to the judges/vet several times during the weekend on the lounge line.

Teach your horse to stand still while you mount

Each ride is different. But all horses have to be stalled/tied the same. You may have to tye your horse to the trailer over night if the ride you attend doesn't have enough stalls to go around to everbody. Make sure your horse will stay tied to the trailer.

Be prepared to feed & water your horse while tied to the trailer or highline. Buckets, haynets etc.

Have fun


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info!! Gypsy and I are going to work hard this spring to get ready, I can't wait!!


----------

